# please id plant....thanks



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That looks to be Anubias bateri.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

AaronT said:


> That looks to be Anubias bateri.


agreed


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

It is a bit hard to tell if it is anubias barteri, or anubias nana. The pics are zoomed in very, very close, so it is hard to scale.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Hence Aaron saying it's Anubias barteri. He's right if it's Anubias barteri var. barteri, Anubias barteri var. nana, etc


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

I think its anubias barteri var barteri. I have one in my shrimp tank and it looks just like that.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

It's not suppose to be planted then huh?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

you can plant the rootlets, just don't plant the rhizome or it will rot.


----------

